
Twists and Turns in the Tesla Story: A Boring, Boneheaded Update - noir-york
http://aswathdamodaran.blogspot.com/2018/06/twists-and-turns-in-tesla-story-boring.html
======
ckastner
Excellent, objective analysis.

The financial arguments speak for themselves, but the personal arguments hit
the nail on the head, I believe:

> _With a story stock, it is imperative that you have a CEO who not only is
> able to get the market to buy into a big story, but one who stays focused
> and disciplined. [...] Elon Musk is a gifted story teller, but as the last
> few months have shown, focus and discipline are not his strong points._

> _If you are a Tesla investor, your primary concern should be that Musk, with
> his numerous and often conflicting claims about the company, has muddled the
> Tesla story and perhaps put the company at risk._

